# Has anyone tried Pharmafreak GH Freak (contains phenibut)



## bear89 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have looked almost everywhere on the net to try and find phenibut in New Zealand and only came across this which is on a website for body builders. I just wondered if anyone had tried it for SA. I've read the reviews from body builder people who say that it is awesome for sleeping and getting gains? Lol But yea just wondered if I could use it occasionally to chill myself out a bit. It's really expensive too ($80) so don't know if other New Zealand people know where to get a cheaper phenibut alternative??


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/primaforce-phenibut-100-grams-pwdr
http://www.vitacost.com/primaforce-phenibut-sleep-support

Your welcome.


----------



## bear89 (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't buy from those sites


----------



## bear89 (Oct 19, 2013)

I've bought the GH Freak ones so I'll let you know how it goes. Next minute I turn into the hulk because it's meant to help with muscle regeneration lol


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Is that a pro hormone? I have not used that, and don't plan to....yet.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

How much _pure_ phenibut does it contain? In my experience phenibit is pricey per dose as an efficacious dose is so large. You have to take 1g minimum to get any results. I buy 90 250mg capsules for about $20 (including shipping).


----------



## bear89 (Oct 19, 2013)

This is what's in it. I really don't think it contains anything that will actually make me muscly. I would imagine that their theory is that it allows you to get proper rest for you muscles to repair after a workout. But here is the nutritional info:
Supplement Facts
PharmaFreak GH Freak	Serving Size	Servings Per Container
2 Cap	45
PharmaFreak GH Freak Ingredients	Per Serve
GH Freak Hybrid Formula	1517.5 mg
Nicacin (as Nicotinic Acid)	5 mg
Phenibut (4-amino-3-phenyl-butyric acid)	1,500 mg
L-Arginine [(S)-2-Amino 5-guanidinopentanoic acid] L-Ornithine [(S)-a,d-Diaminovaleric Acid] L-Lysine (2,6-diaminohexanoic acid)
L-Theanine (5-N-ethyl-glutamine)	12.5 mg
PharmaFreak GH Freak Directions
DIRECTIONS: Take 2-4 capsules at or before bedtime to support an increase in growth hormone secretion and an improvement in sleep quality. See body weight dosing chart below. Body weight : up to 175lbs - Dosage = 2 capsules. Body weight : 175lbs - 225lbs - Dosage = 3 capsules. Body weight : 225lbs+ - Dosage = 4 capsules.
Storage
Keep in cool dry place out of direct sunlight. Store below 30 C.
Warning
This product is not a sole source of nutrition and should be used in conjunction with an appropriate physical training or exercise programme. Not suitable for children under 18 years of age or pregnant women. Should only be used under medical or dietetic supervision. Always read label prior to use.


----------

